# Need help understanding labs



## Kelli4600 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello, 

I don't see my doctor for a few weeks so I was hoping someone here could help. I had Covid end of August and still having some lingering issues. Doctor sent me for a slew of labs.

TSH 0.9, T3 and T4 normal. Thyroglobulin Antibody 434. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody <5. Positive for Antinuclear Antibody. 



Any idea what would cause the Thyroglobulin Antibody to be so high with the other labs resulting normal? 


Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi! Any chance you could post the lab results with their ranges? That info is really needed to help. for instance, I was once told my thyroid function was “normal” no issues, but now I understand labs better and just because they were in range did not make them normal at all. Thanks!


----------



## Kelli4600 (Nov 8, 2021)

Of course! 

Tsh 0.997 (0.27-4.2)
T3 Free 3.19 (2-4.4)
T4 Free 1.36 (0.93-1.7)
Thyroglobulin Antibody 434 ( <54)
Thyroid peroxidase <5. ( <34)


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Well your T4 and T3 look ok to me but I don’t know what thyroglobulin is - and clearly that’s really high. Is there any relationship to your recent COVID experience maybe? Hopefully someone who understands this lab in particular will chime in here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should ask for an ultrasound as high thyroglobulin can mean autoimmune or cancer.


----------



## Kelli4600 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lovlkn said:


> You should ask for an ultrasound as high thyroglobulin can mean autoimmune or cancer.


Thank you, I just had one on Friday. Multiple nodules, 3 in particular were reported on, all 3 are hypoechoic, solid, smooth nodules. Tirads category 4 with follow up ultrasound in 1, 2, 3 and 5 years. 

Waiting to hear from Doctor. She had wanted me to start levothyroxine dependent on the results of this ultrasound. She is thinking Hashimotos, although the rest of my thyroid labs look fine. Possibly induced by covid in August. I'm wondering if my vitamin D deficiency is causing this as I've read that could be a factor.


----------

